# Using Lightroom for Website



## SteveZ (Aug 8, 2009)

I wanted to create a Flash website for my photos, I want to keep it simple, but would like some flexibility with templates, layouts
text, motion and transitions, etc. in case I decide to go that route. Want to keep my costs in line too. Since I already have Lightroom 2.3, I was thinking of purchasing the "SlideshowPro" for Lightroom. I was wondering what others have used and if it's worth buying the plug-in?


----------



## pknoot (Aug 10, 2009)

Before buying SlideshowPro, I would recommend you look into the excellent web gallery templates offered by The Turning Gate:

http://lightroom.theturninggate.net/


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 10, 2009)

I use LR to generate my flash gallery and then embed them in my website that is generated with RapidWeaver.


----------



## dwBailin (Dec 20, 2010)

That's what I want to do with LR3 and RapidWeaver. What procedures do you use to 'embed' them?


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 20, 2010)

Steve, yes SlideShowPro is the best Flash gallery for Lightroom. Look further at their other products - Director plus SSP Standalone gives you a very efficient way to maintain your site, adding and removing images and running multiple galleries. You can embed the standalone in your own HTML or, if you have Flash itself, in a complete Flash site.


----------



## HiFi (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree SlideShowPro, is one of my favourite plugins. I use it on a weekly basis on almost all my projects to be honest.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 6, 2011)

dwBailin said:


> That's what I want to do with LR3 and RapidWeaver. What procedures do you use to 'embed' them?


 
I use Blogger now and just link to my Lightroom gallery.  I used to use an iFrame in Rapidweaver.


----------



## greenguidetips (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the idea about SlideShowpro. 
I am just starting out with web sites and knowledge helps.


----------



## usertech (Feb 14, 2011)

as an alternative try simple viewer http://simpleviewer.net/simpleviewer/


----------



## Charlie Choc (Feb 14, 2011)

I have slideshowpro but now use an html gallery plugin from The Turning Gate - TTG Highslide Gallery Pro. I decided I wanted to avoid flash for speed and also because html is easier for search engines to index.


----------

